
Universal Differential Equations for Scientific Machine Learning - ChrisRackauckas
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04385
======
gardenfelder
[https://github.com/JuliaDiffEq/DiffEqFlux.jl](https://github.com/JuliaDiffEq/DiffEqFlux.jl)

